# Newy saturday 15th



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I am planning to fish the harbour around wickham. I have caught good fish from the rock-wall in front of the new units on Hannell street and want to explore the area more...caught legal flathead, bream and tailor on lure and some big ass mullet on bread. Launch will be at the "beach" on cnr owens lane and cowper st. Upstream from there are mangroves, 2 bridges downstream some wharves around the fishmarkets and another bridge if some of that doesn't hold a good fish I will give up on Newcastle and find a g/f in FNQ or someplace :lol: 
7AM start will be an incoming tide, coastal high is 10.20 Im assuming at least 40-60 mins later up there.

PS sunday AM i'm going to fish for snapper off the rocks at catho will be a fun trip if anyones keen...might be a chance of kings too.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

unfortunately Andy I'm working.... but have 3 weeks holidays effectively starting the 20th. So be prepared, looking at two trips a week. Plan to actually catch edible fish and maybe some bass hunting up at seaham and popping my head in on the electric bass series at lake St clair. Dora creek for flatties, maybe updtream for some EP's. Newcastle harbour if the fish are biting.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Andy, karate grading on saturday.

Steve want to plan a day trip to st clair for a bass session, I'll have from the 1st to the 14th off but i'll be in Canberra from the 5th to the 9th.
What days the electric on?

Cheers dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats a shame guys, I'll have a bit of time off after the 22nd during weekdays, got a tender deadline then that ive done nothing on yet. all weekends booked out now until oct 13.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

This should be the last time I say no due to sport commitments. My son has his grand final this Saturday then that's it I have my Saturdays back again 

I sort of hope they don't win because at the beginning of the year I said I would shave my head if the won the grand final. How good am I going? :shock:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

bass comp st clair is on 21-23 sep. just interested to see how they operate- check the rules catch some fish. It'll be a day trip only on either the saturday or sunday


----------

